# Dante acted perfectly!



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

So I have to brag about Dante. This happened about two weeks. So Dante and I were minding our own business and just finishing up a walk and heading to my car to go home. In order to get to my car I had to cut through a Starbucks outdoor cafe area. Well there was this couple there that had their little 16 week old ****zu/poodle mix. His name was Sparky and he was very sparky. Full of energy! haha. Very cute little thing! The little guy saw Dante and started whining. I saw it and asked the owners if my dog could say hi. The owners agreed. 

Well when Dante approached Sparky and he ran under the table and started barking. Dante was a little intimidating. Well I then put Dante in a down about a 1 ft. away and let Sparky approach him. Sparky eventually wondered out and started to sniff him and eventually got his confidence up enough to start playing with him. Sparky reared up and put both his paws on Dante's nose and Dante just started wagging his tail happy as can be. I released Dante from his down and Dante got up and the little guy was all play. He was jumping all over Dante while Dante was just standing there watching him wagging his tail. Dante would occasionally throw a gentle paw out to encourage the play. 

Anyways, I was so impressed with Dante's gentle style of play with the little guy. Dante usually plays extremely hard. He has another GSD friend that he wrestles and plays with. It was like Dante knew he couldn't do that with the little guy and was so extremely careful with him! All the couple could say was how impressed they were with Dante and how well behaved he was. :grin2: Anyways, I have a few pictures that I took while they were meeting each other!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good boy Dante!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I have one complaint.

No picture of that handsome boy's face! 

How can you tease us like that with all those shots from behind LOL

What a good boy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well done Dante!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good boy Dante!!!


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Good boy Dante!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Adorable! He's so gentle


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> I have one complaint.
> 
> No picture of that handsome boy's face!
> 
> ...


lol. I can tolerate that compliant. :wink2:

You will get more pictures. I just recently started posting here. For months I kind of just lurked in the background soaking up information from all the knowledgeable people here since Dante is my first dog.


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

And thank you everybody! I'm very proud of the dog that Dante is turning into. Even though he still has his puppy shenanigans once in a while...okay...maybe a little more often than once in a while.


----------

